# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  نحوه ساخت روبات تلگرام

## lahijsabz

درود بر همه دوستان و اساتید عزیز
من میخوام روبات تلگرام بسازم ولی نمی دونم باید چکار کنم ممنون میشم کسی بلده راه نمایی کنه یه سرچ کردم تو گوگل یه سری سورس کد بهم داد اما نمیدونم چجوری کانفیگ و کامپایلشون 
https://github.com/yagop/telegram-bot

----------


## MAS Sadri

اتفاقا این پیجی که شما دارید اطلاعات خیلی مهمی را در اختیار شما قرار داده . چون تو خود سایت تلگرام بعد تا این حد سر راست و راحت این دستورات رو لیست نکرده .
ولی نحوه ی استفاده از این دستورات :
1 - روبات خود را می سازید
2 - دستور "setcommands/" انتخاب می کنید .
3 - روبات مورد نظر را انتخاب می کنید .
4 - ID یکی از دستورات را انتخاب می کنید .
5 - بعد از اینکه BotFather نام دستور را قبول کرد خود دستور را در قالب اکزمپل هایی که در لیست داده شده را می نویسید .
6 - اگر پیام Success را داد یعنی به درستی دستور در ربات شما ذخیره شده است .
7 - پیشنهاد می شود که حالا به صفحه روبات خودتون برید و ببینید دستور را به درستی انجام می دهد یا نه . ( جهت جلوگیری از آبرو ریزی . یعنی واجب نیست )
8 - اگه جواب روبات به درستی بود دیگه تمومه .
9 - حالا روباتتون را به گروپ ها بفرستید و ببینید که ربات شما چجوری کارشو انجام می ده .

----------


## runttx

سلام.
کارهایی که در بالا گفتید خیلی مشخص و ساده در help خودش توضیح داده . اگر اطلاعاتی دارید یاد بدید که چجورباید مثلا وقتی دستور /100 رو زدم، یکسری اطلاعات رو به طرف نشون بده . این اطلاعات از کجا خوانده میشه ؟ اطلاعات ربات که میگیره به کجا پاس میده تا طبق اون پردازش بشه (مثلا 100 به کجا فرستاده میشه) ؟ چجوری باید سروری رو تنظیم کنیم که از api تلگرام بتونه استفاده کنه (از http api telegram) ? و کلی سوال در زمینه اتصال دستورات به سرور مجازی ...

----------


## mohsen22

سلام.من هم دنبال یادگیری این قضیه هستم.ممنون اگر عزیزی کمک کنه.

----------


## nasservb2

> سلام.من هم دنبال یادگیری این قضیه هستم.ممنون اگر عزیزی کمک کنه.


باید توکن مربوط به رباتت رو از باباربات بگیری . بعد باید وب هوک ست کنی یعنی سروری که وقتی کسی چت کرد با رباتت دستوراتش به اون سرور ارسال بشه و انجا تصمیم بگیری چه براش بفرستی 
آدرس تنظیم وب هوک این هست 
api.telegram.org/bot+ApiToken+/setWebhook?url=https%3A%2F%2FYourSite.ir%2Findex.p  hp
دقت کنید آدرس ارسالی حتمآ باید https ساپورت کنه یعنی روسروتون https و ssl  وآی پی اختصاصی نصب باشه 
وگرنه با دستورات شما کار نمی کنه .
به APIToken هم دقت کنید 
هر با که این آدرس صدا زده میشه می تونید با یه کدی مثل زیر دستورات رو بخونید 

$rawData = file_get_contents("php://input");


		// this returns null if not valid json
		$jsonData = json_decode($rawData);

بعد دستور getUpdates رو صدا میزنید تا آخرین دستورات رو به شما بدهد .
برنامه هندلر پی اچ پی 
https://github.com/zelenin/telegram-bot-api

لیست ای توابع 
https://core.telegram.org/api


هرکاربری یا گروهی که یک گفتگو را با روبات شما شروع کند یک عدد منحصر به فرد می گیرد که می توانید با استفاده از این عدد یوزر نیم کاربر و نام و نام خانوادگی اش را بخوانید یا برایش محتوا یا متن ارسال کنید پس دقت کنید که نمی توانید به یک شماره خاص محتوا ارسال کنید و برای این کار باید از برنامه نویسی اپلیکیشن یا CLI  استفاده کنید 

---------------------------------------نوشتن اپلیکیشن برای تلگرام 
برای نوشتن اپلیکیشن برای تلگرام ابتدا باید ثبت نام کرد و کد برنامه بگیرید که براحتی قابل انجام است 
my.telegram.org


کد اپلیکیشن برای QT  موجود است و با ویژوال استدیو 2013 و سی پلاس پلاس است ولی انقدر کتابخانه و سورس باید دانلو د و کامپایل کنید که من را کلی الاف کرد و آخرش هم ffmpeg نصب نشد  
آدرس 
github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop
در محیط های اندروید(اندروید استدیو) و ویندوز فون هم کدش قابل دسترسی است برای من کامپایل نشد هیچ کدام .
https://my.telegram.org/apps
یک روش دیگر هم نصب یک برنامه ترمینال (اپ یا CLI ) هست و صدا زدن خط فرمانی آن .
برای  cLI  هم یک اپ به شما می دهند در محیط های غیر ویندوزی که تحت ترمینال می توانید محتوا ارسال کنید .
 بعد از نصب این اپ با زبان های دیگر می توانید این اپ را صدا بزنید 
دانلود از 
github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop
دقیقآ مثل اینکه تلگرام را نصب کرده اید ولی تحت ترمینال .
لیست توابع هم در همان صفحه لیست شده . فقط این اپ در ویندوز نصب نمی شود 
کد پی اچ پی برای کار با  این اپ
https://github.com/josereyero/telegram

----------


## adelkhani

با سلام
من قصد دارم یه ربات بسازم که ارسال فایل و متن انجام بده و مظالب سایتم رو نیز ارسال کنه
چند روزی هست که دارم مطالعه می کنم اما چیزی دستگیرم نشده!
میخوام بدونم اصلا webhook چی هست و چه می کنه؟!
ارتباط به سرور یعنی همون اتصال به هاست؟ این اتصال چجوریه دقیقا؟! یعنی ربات چجوری به سرور وصل میشه و از چی میخونه دستورات رو مثلا همون ارسال فایل و متن و مطالب سایت؟!!!
در ضمن متاسفانه دانش برنامه نویسیم زیاد نیست ولی کمی بلدم و میتونم دست کاری کنم کد ها رو!
خواهشا اگه میشه یکی از بزرگواران مرحله به مرحله یک مثال بزنه
هاست هم دارم و ربات هم ساختم و کد token هم دارم!

----------


## saman123456

من یه ربات تلکرام ساختم روی هاست خودم هم از طریق webhook تنظیم کردم و برای دامنه هم ssl گرفتم و یک فایل هم برای ارتباط روی سرور آپلود کردم اما زمانی که به ربات پیغام میدم هیچ عکس العملی نداره و جوابی نمی ده کسی هست بتونه کمک کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aryana_b

نمیدونم به این تاپیک ربط داره یا نه 
درسته که از طریق ربات‌های تلگرام کاربر خیلی راحت میتونه هک بشه؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان سورسی هست که مستقیم به  API تلگرام وصل بشه ؟ این کار میشه کرد ؟

----------


## si6arp

سورس کد روبات تلگرام .
با قابلیت برنامه نویسی .
طراحی و پیاده سازی به زبان C#‎‎‎.net 4.5
اتصال مستقیم به API و بدون هیج وابستگی به سایت های دیگه
ویدئو نمونه روبات : 
http://www.aparat.com/v/mT1KI

----------


## z.sarir

سلام دوستان کسی میتونه یک کد جامع برای ساخت کیبورد اختصاصی با کامند و تترجیخا به صورتت تو در تو به زبان php برای تلگرام به من بده؟
هر جا رو گشتم نتونستم کدی پیدا کنم که کار بکنه

----------


## dc-master

سلام.خسته نباشید
چطور میشه ربات رو مدیر سوپر گروه کرد و ربات روی تصاویر حساس باشه تا تصویر یا استیکر ارسال شد اون رو حذف کنه
همچین چیزی امکان پذیر هست؟

----------


## Helpco

چطور میشه به رباط یوز اضافه کنیم که به چنل  اضافه کن

----------


## sat066

http://www.aparat.com/v/PEDgV

----------


## sat066

توی این آموزش نشون میده چطوری میشه روبات تگرام با ویرژال بیسیک و شارپ یک dll داره میتونی به ویرژال بیسیک متصل کرد و استفاده کرد..
http://www.aparat.com/v/PEDgV

----------


## mgolii

> باید توکن مربوط به رباتت رو از باباربات بگیری . بعد باید وب هوک ست کنی یعنی سروری که وقتی کسی چت کرد با رباتت دستوراتش به اون سرور ارسال بشه و انجا تصمیم بگیری چه براش بفرستی 
> آدرس تنظیم وب هوک این هست 
> api.telegram.org/bot+ApiToken+/setWebhook?url=https%3A%2F%2FYourSite.ir%2Findex.p  hp
> دقت کنید آدرس ارسالی حتمآ باید https ساپورت کنه یعنی روسروتون https و ssl  وآی پی اختصاصی نصب باشه 
> وگرنه با دستورات شما کار نمی کنه .
> به APIToken هم دقت کنید 
> هر با که این آدرس صدا زده میشه می تونید با یه کدی مثل زیر دستورات رو بخونید 
> 
> $rawData = file_get_contents("php://input");
> ...


سلام
میشه راهنمایی کنید چجوری باید از کدهای موجود در این صفحه استفاده کرد؟github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop

----------


## jamande

> دوستان سورسی هست که مستقیم به  API تلگرام وصل بشه ؟ این کار میشه کرد ؟




سلام
یه سایتی بنام تلجو    http://telejo.com   هست که میتونه بصورت مستقیم محتوای هر کانال تلگرامی بهمراه محتوای کانالی که داخلش رو بهتون بده. 
یعنی شما هر کانالی رو که داخلش ثبت کنید یا از قبل ثبت شده باشه کل محتوای کانال رو  میده و اونجا بدون اینکه گوشیتون هنگ کنه بخاطر کانالهای زیاد تلگرامی  و مشکلات پرشدن حافظه، میتونید مستقیم محتوای کانال رو با مرورگر ببینید بدون اینکه نیاز به خود تلگرام باشه.
پس حتما چنینی امکانی وجود داره که میشه این کار رو انجام داد.

مثلا: 
محتوای کانال خبری رو بصورت زیر به شما میده:

https://telejo.com/Home/Details/rayg...20RayganSMScom

و این یعنی دسترسی به تلگرام که احتمالا با api هست
اما اینکه چطور میشه این ارتباط رو برقرار کرد رو باید داخل خود تلگرام بررسی کرد

----------

